# Hunting Land



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

I live Near Hillsboro, ND and was wondering if anyone had land along the Goose River or red River I'd be able to set up a treestand on. I will be doing only bowhunting out of it. If you know of a location please let me know.


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

I spent alot of time bow hunting on the red south of hillsboro, great hunting and easy to find land, all you need to do is drive around by the river and stop in and ask farmers if you could hunt there land. ill email my dad and see if he has any names i could send your way.


----------

